# Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen



## vermesser (6. Januar 2015)

Moin in die Runde,

in der letzten Zeit hatten wir ja sehr viel Wind, so dass der Strand teils tagelang nicht beangelbar war.

Wenn man allerdings Urlaub hat oder überhaupt Zeit zum Angeln, dann stellt sich ja die Frage, was man als passionierter Mefoangler tut.

Ins Auge schießen natürlich Molen, Seebrücken, Anleger und und und...hier kann man ja teils auch noch angeln, wenn sonst nix geht.

Macht das aus eurer Sicht Sinn? Dorsche fängt man da ja auch.. Zufallsmefos sind mir auch bekannt.

Aber ist das als Methode brauch- und machbar, was ist zu beachten, außer einem langstieligen Kescher oder Seilkescher?

Bin für Ideen und Hinweise dankbar...


----------



## Onkel Frank (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Was haste denn vor |kopfkrat ?


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Ich habe nix spezielles vor in dem Sinne. Ich grübel nur, was ich beim nächsten Wind mit meiner Tagesfreizeit mache  . Mole? Hmm...! Seebrücke? Hmm???

Einfach mal wissen, ob jemand gezielt nicht vom Strand auf Mefo fischt. Und wie derjenige das tut, ob man da was anders macht als üblich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Von den Molen angeln viele Leute auf Mefos. Leider benutzen die i.d.R. Würmer als Köder. Was zwar teilweise recht erfolgreich ist, aber eben auch zum kompletten Schlucken vom Köder führt.

Ich hab auch schon auf Blinker/Springerfliege von einer Mole gefangen. Drill ist eine Katastrophe, Landung ebenso. Mit vielen Leuten machts auch keinen Spass...

Also: Fangen geht...das wars im Prinzip auch schon.


----------



## Onkel Frank (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Achso :q. Wir waren 19-21 . 12 in Sonderburg und haben in der Fahrrinne auf Dorsch und Köhler geblinkert ( von der Mole ). Nach dem 10ten Wurf gabs zur Überraschung von mir ne 60iger Mefo , blitzeblank .


----------



## vermesser (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Ok ok, also sooooooooooo doof ist der Gedanke nicht  .

Na warten wir mal ab, der nächste Wind kommt ganz bestimmt  .

Im Prinzip latsch ich auch lieber allein oder mit nem Kumpel im Wasser rum, aber nicht immer kann man sich aussuchen, wann man angeln geht  .


----------



## Dingsens (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Moin vermesser,|wavey:

grundsätzlich lohnt ein Versuch auf der Seebrücke immer. Allerdings machen dir da meistens die beschränkten Angelzeiten nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Auf den etwas tiefer liegenden seitlichen Anlegern steht man eigentlich ganz gut und kann einigermaßen vernünftig werfen. Einfach Rutenspitze nach unten und Feuer. Und der Kescher muss dann auch nicht so lang sein,da ja nur ca. 1,5 m über Wasser. Geht allerdings nur bei moderater Welle,da diese sonst drüberschlagen.
Was hier in HRO noch recht lohnenswert ist,wäre die Ostmole,da man dort mit der Spinne auch tagsüber Dorsche fangen kann.
Entweder nach links in die Fahrrinne oder halt zur anderen Seite. Warum sollte da nicht auch ne Mefo drin sein? |kopfkrat
Auf jeden Fall ist das als Methode durchaus brauchbar,denn davon konnte ich mich mehrmals überzeugen.


----------



## dido_43 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Waren vor einigen Jahren im Mai mal zum Spaß auf der Ostmole mit Spinnruten und silbernen Hansen Fight bewaffnet um Hornfische zu ärgern.

Und was kam raus? Statt der erhofften Hornis waren es 2 Forellen. Eine kleine und eine ü 50.

Die Landung ohne Kescher war mit etwas akrobatischen Einlagen nicht ganz einfach aber es hat geklappt.

Strömung und viele Tobse haben dort wohl die Forellen eingeladen dort zu verweilen.

War nur eine Ausnahme das wir dort waren, aber ich denke bei Westwind wo es am Strand etwas unlustig ist und mit Kescher ist es einen Versuch wert #h


----------



## Dingsens (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Meine Rede,Versuch macht kluch und sorgt desöfteren für angenehme Überraschungen. #6


----------



## vermesser (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Danke #6 . 

Na denn werde ich das demnächst mal versuchen, wenn sonst nix geht.


----------



## magnus12 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Sobald das Oberflächenwasser unter 4 Grad geht ist es sogar deutlich erfolgreicher im Tiefen zu fischen, sagen wir 4 bis 8m. Man muß sich nur ein wenig umstellen, denn wenn die Forellen im unteren Drittel von 12m Wasser einen Sprottenschwarm zusammentreiben interessiert es sie herzlich wenig ob an der Oberfläche ein kleiner 18gr Wobbler entlangzieht. 

Angeregt duch die Nordamerikaninsche Buzz-Bomb SalmonidenPilker und das Shimano Butterfly Conzept experimentiere ich z.Zt. viel mit Pilkern von 16-40gr die sowohl vertikal als auch horizntal fangen. Die meisten gieße ich als Durchläufer da die Verluste von erhöhtem Standort mit schweren Ködern sonst höher wären als am Strand wo man mal eben schnell stranden kann ohne dass der Fisch lange unter der Rutenspitze herumtobt. 

Die Forellen reagieren ausgesprochen gut darauf, ich fange inszwischen einen großen Teil meiner Fische trockenen Fußes. Das klappt natürlich auch z.B. mit einem 30er Snaps, man braucht halt nur Köder die auch in der unteren Hälfte der Wassersäule genug Action machen. Also immer schön absinken lassen und viel spinn-stop machen. Je höher man steht desto mehr muss der Köder auch vertikal wirken.


----------



## vermesser (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mefos an ungewöhnlichen Plätzen*

Danke Magnus, das klingt gut.


----------

